# Kaufberatung Gartenpumpe



## Bubbleman (4. März 2019)

Hallo

Ich suche eine neue Gartenpumpe, da unsere alte hopps gegangen ist.
Die Pumpe steht draußen in einem Pumpenhäuschen, saugt aus ca. 7m Tiefe aus einem Ringbrunnen.
Die Förderleistung sollte bei ca. 4000l/Std. oder mehr liegen. Druck so ca. 3.5 bar.
Selbstansaugend muss sie nicht sein. Der Saugschlauch hat am Ende ein Rückschlagventil.

Ich habe natürlich auch schon selber etwas recherchiert, Der "Knackpunkt" ist aber, dass ich keinen Druckbehälter will, die Pumpe aber trotzdem einen Druckschalter haben soll. Sie soll sich also abschalten, wenn ich die Düse am Schlauch zudrehe. Das scheint mir weniger selbstverständlich zu sein, als ich dachte.
Nachrüsten will ich einen Druckschalter eher nicht, auch wenn ich es könnte. Das ist nur wieder eine Stelle mehr an der es potentiell tropfen kann. Ich habe keine Lust auf außerplanmäßige Wartung/Reparatur.

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kompost (4. März 2019)

Wenn sich die Pumpe von selbst abschalten soll benötigst du einen strömungsschalter.
Wenn du mit einem druckschalter arbeiten willst ist ein membrangefäß notwendig.
Bei einem strömungsschalter sollten deine Anschlüsse zu 100% dicht sein,da die Pumpe bei der kleinsten Strömung einschaltet bzw. nicht zum abschalten kommt.
Wenn du keine billige Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt möchtest ,wäre zb die JP6 von Grundfos etwas für dich.
Da ist auch die ersatzteilversorgung sicher.
Bin seit 15 Jahren in der pumpentechnik tätig.
Falls du noch Fragen hast meld dich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2019)

Funktioniert auch ohne Druckkessel, muss aber bei der Inbetriebnahme gefüllt werden.

https://www.hood.de/i/hauswasserwer...MI6_yFwYbp4AIVAgvTCh3Lzw-dEAQYAiABEgJBY_D_BwE


----------



## Kompost (4. März 2019)

Ist mit hydrostat. Ist ähnlich wie ein Kessel.
Dort ist die Membrane im hydrostat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (4. März 2019)

Was ist hydrostat?

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, beide werden in der Hauswasserversorgung eingesetzt.

Hauswasserwerk: Pumpe mit Ausdehnungsgefäß. Hier bestimmt der Druck in der Druckleitung das Ein-/Ausschalten.

Hauswasserautomat: Pumpe ohne Ausdehnungsgefäß. Hier schaltet die Pumpe bei Entnahme sofort ein. Wird kein Wasser mehr benötigt, läuft die Pumpe noch einige Zeit nach.

Hier ist es im Abschnitt 'Hauswasserautomat oder Hauswasserwerk' genauer erklärt: https://www.hauswasserautomattest.com/

Ein Fußventil am Saugschlauch ist kein Zeichen für 'selbstansaugend'.
Es verhindert lediglich, daß die Saugleitung leer läuft.


----------



## Sternie (4. März 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ein Fußventil am Saugschlauch ist kein Zeichen für 'selbstansaugend'.
> Es verhindert lediglich, daß die Saugleitung leer läuft.



Bubbleman hat auch nie behauptet, daß ein Rückschlagventil (Fußventil) am Saugschlauch ein Zeichen für selbstansaugend ist.
Aber das Rückschlagventil sorgt dafür, daß die Saugleitung nicht leer läuft, so daß man nicht unbedingt eine selbstansaugende Pumpe benötigt.

Insofern ist seine Aussage 


> Selbstansaugend muss sie nicht sein. Der Saugschlauch hat am Ende ein Rückschlagventil.


durchaus korrekt, denn durch das Rückschlagventil reicht eine normale Pumpe, die nicht selbstansaugend sein muß.


----------

